
Facebook and Instagram Oversight Board to begin operating later this year - aspenmayer
https://twitter.com/oversightboard/status/1266736657509875718
======
aspenmayer
Original tweet was too long. Edited for clarity. It was:

There are many significant issues relating to online content that we recognize
people want the Board to consider. We're working hard to set the Board up to
begin operating later this year so it can start considering cases referred by
users and Facebook.

